# TBT vs. TBTF



## oswaldies (Mar 13, 2015)

Wouldn't it technically be TBTF?


----------



## Trundle (Mar 13, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Wouldn't it technically be TBTF?



Your signature is too long. 

And please, level up your English language skills you piece of bantha fodder. I don't need you Trandoshans invading on the forum anymore. Don't make me call the Czerka Corporation with a bounty on your head. You probably refer to TBT Bells as BTB. Filthy casual.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 13, 2015)

^ what..?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 13, 2015)

Nebu said:


> ^ what..?



Yeah, ikr?


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

confuse ^^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 13, 2015)

Wouldn't TBTF mean "The Bell Tree Fair"? TBT usually refers to "The Bell Tree".


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Wouldn't TBTF mean "The Bell Tree Fair"? TBT usually refers to "The Bell Tree".



Idk, maybe


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 13, 2015)

a flame wars acomin, hide your kids, hide your wife, and might aswell hide that husband of yours too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 13, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Idk, maybe



You weren't here for the TBT Fair. The last one went from November 30th to January 13th. I saw when you joined.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 13, 2015)

Nebu said:


> ^ what..?





Haydenn said:


> confuse ^^



She had a huge signature of about 5-6 large gifs c:
It elongated the page and broke the rules.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 13, 2015)

N i c o said:


> She had a huge signature of about 5-6 large gifs c:
> It elongated the page and broke the rules.



A.I'm a boy o_o
B.It was only 4 o_o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> a flame wars acomin, hide your kids, hide your wife, and might aswell hide that husband of yours too.



Yerp


----------



## Trundle (Mar 13, 2015)

Dirty scrubs. I can't believe my mom makes me go on a forum for Animal Crossing like this. I know I could post on the big leagues like reddit or 4chan but K9 Web Protection blocks me because my dad is a loser like you. Filthy casual.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 13, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Dirty scrubs. I can't believe my mom makes me go on a forum for Animal Crossing like this. I know I could post on the big leagues like reddit or 4chan but K9 Web Protection blocks me because my dad is a loser like you. Filthy casual.



Sounds like a plan.
When do I start?


----------



## Trundle (Mar 13, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> When do I start?



Dear sailoreamon,

This is your mother. I am glad you decided to participate. Here's what you'll need for the job:
- A large shovel
- A used condom
- Ketchup (Not Heinz)
- A second trenchcoat
- Your father's skeleton. 

Make sure the body is planted beside the Whomping Willow outside the courtyard. If not, everyone will know I got there before you did.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 13, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Dear sailoreamon,
> 
> This is your mother. I am glad you decided to participate. Here's what you'll need for the job:
> - A large shovel
> ...



Sounds good.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 13, 2015)

N i c o said:


> She had a huge signature of about 5-6 large gifs c:
> It elongated the page and broke the rules.


Oh I know that Iwas referring to the rest of what trundle said


----------



## Brad (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't honestly think I've ever called it, 'The Bell Tree Forums', once in my entire life. The Bell Tree is so much faster, nicer, and cleaner. Same goes for TBT vs. TBTF.


----------



## deerui (Mar 14, 2015)

haha i was so confused i thought this tread was


the bell tree vs the bell tree fair


----------



## tokkio (Mar 14, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> a flame wars acomin, hide your kids, hide your wife, and might aswell hide that husband of yours too.



lmao I remember this song from that youtube vid hahah


----------



## Kildor (Mar 14, 2015)

TBT > TBTF

Why would you want an acronym to be longer when the purpose of an acronym is to make words shorter?
Also TBT sounds better hue.


----------



## Sholee (Mar 14, 2015)

you don't call the United States of America, TUSA, it's USA

sooooo the bell tree forums should be BTF in my opinion, not TBT or TBTF
and forum bells should be BTB (bell tree bells)


----------



## Coach (Mar 14, 2015)

As Apple2012 said, TBTF stands for The Bell Tree Fair (As on the shop page of profiles, it says TBTF Collectible)

We call it TBT because we're lazy and it's easy to type. Also there is a debate on the name of the site currency, too. o.o


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

hmm some people call it BTB for Bell Tree Bells, right?


----------



## Franny (Mar 14, 2015)

i dont think theres a "proper acronym" for it, it just really depends on whos using it and what for. some people prefer BTB over TBT, some people say TBT over TBTF and vice versa. though im not sure anyone here has used TBTF as an acronym from what i've seen.
but generally people will know what you're talking about with any acronym, just depends on where you use it and when. i.e if i use it in the marketplace, i'm most likely refering tbt to the currency, but if its in the introduction area, tbt usually means the bell tree.
*tldr: doesnt matter IMO really. who cares. this is debated so much.*


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 15, 2015)

Sholee said:


> you don't call the United States of America, TUSA, it's USA
> 
> sooooo the bell tree forums should be BTF in my opinion, not TBT or TBTF
> and forum bells should be BTB (bell tree bells)



could not agree more with you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sucre said:


> i dont think theres a "proper acronym" for it, it just really depends on whos using it and what for. some people prefer BTB over TBT, some people say TBT over TBTF and vice versa. though im not sure anyone here has used TBTF as an acronym from what i've seen.
> but generally people will know what you're talking about with any acronym, just depends on where you use it and when. i.e if i use it in the marketplace, i'm most likely refering tbt to the currency, but if its in the introduction area, tbt usually means the bell tree.
> *tldr: doesnt matter IMO really. who cares. this is debated so much.*



People on this forum argue over stupid and pointless things for the bells.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> could not agree more with you



Difference being the country is called United States of America, there is no "the" in it. The forum title and header both have "the". It's TBT.


----------



## Jake (Mar 15, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Difference being the country is called United States of America, there is no "the" in it. The forum title and header both have "the". It's TBT.



^

also to argue that the url has "belltreeforums" in it doesn't mean anything either, because back on zB when tbt bells were also a thing the url was "forums.the-bell-tree" and no one called the ftbt bells. they were just tbt bells. Because theyre bells from the bell tree


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 15, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> hmm some people call it BTB for Bell Tree Bells, right?



*When I joined they were called TBT. It's recently started being called BTB because some schlub used the term once on accident (probably a typo) and it caught on. *


----------



## Sholee (Mar 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Difference being the country is called United States of America, there is no "the" in it. The forum title and header both have "the". It's TBT.



it doesn't matter if it's a country or a name, I'm pretty sure you don't add articles like "the, a, or an" as part of an acronym/intialism? (Gramma Nazis??? where you at!)



Adol the Red said:


> *When I joined they were called TBT. It's recently started being called BTB because some schlub used the term once on accident (probably a typo) and it caught on. *



I used to call it TBT and then realized that it doesn't sound correct and switched over to BTB. Even majority of the mods agree that it SHOULD BE "BTB" not "TBT" (since TBT stands for the forum)


----------



## Trundle (Mar 16, 2015)

Sholee said:


> it doesn't matter if it's a country or a name, I'm pretty sure you don't add articles like "the, a, or an" as part of an acronym/intialism? (Gramma Nazis??? where you at!)
> 
> 
> 
> I used to call it TBT and then realized that it doesn't sound correct and switched over to BTB. Even majority of the mods agree that it SHOULD BE "BTB" not "TBT" (since TBT stands for the forum)



none of the good mods agree


----------



## oath2order (Mar 16, 2015)

Site owner basically says its TBT so youre wrong bye


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Site owner basically says its TBT so youre wrong bye


----------



## Sholee (Mar 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Site owner basically says its TBT so youre wrong bye



didn't realize this is such serious business lols


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

Sholee said:


> didn't realize this is such serious business lols



I know right!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes it is


----------



## Maruchan (Mar 16, 2015)

When referring to the site as a whole, TBT, yes. When it's referring to the *Forum Bells*, not so much.
Wall of quotes for your reading pleasure.



Jeremy said:


> I know everyone calls it TBT these days, but I always found that confusing because TBT are the initials used for the actual site as a whole.





Prof Gallows said:


> If I ever refer to them in initials I use BTB.
> Like Jer said, TBT is the site initials and it always confuses me when people use it referring to our bells.





Prof Gallows said:


> I'm going to try and convince everyone to rename our Bells to Collectibells. That way we can stop with the acronym stuff. Though in my opinion:
> 
> TBT= The Bell Tree
> 
> ...





Tina said:


> TBT doesn't make sense. It's popular but it's grammatically incorrect how people are using it. It needs to end in a B if you don't want to write 'bells' out in full after it. I also dislike how it's the same as the abbreviation for the forum name: I have seen this cause confusion for people.
> 
> TBTB or BTB are the only logical ones. I prefer BTB out of simplicity.


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

btb just isn't aesthetically pleasing. off topic but i am just all over the place bc im procrastinating


----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Your signature is too long.
> 
> And please, level up your English language skills you piece of bantha fodder. I don't need you Trandoshans invading on the forum anymore. Don't make me call the Czerka Corporation with a bounty on your head. You probably refer to TBT Bells as BTB. Filthy casual.


I love you 
you are the best


----------



## starlite (Mar 17, 2015)

inkling said:


> btb just isn't aesthetically pleasing.



omg, I feel the same way, haha!!
tbt just looks better lol!!

but I agree that using tbt for bells is confusing, so I'm trying to use btb more!
or simply tbt bells, 'cause it still looks nice, lol!!


----------



## Mino (Mar 17, 2015)

RE: TBT the currency: It's an uncountable noun. Like "yen" or "fish." It makes sense.

Even though our domain says BTF and the banner says TBTF, anyone who calls the site something other than TBT is wrong. TBT is a corporation.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 20, 2015)

The forum used to be called "thebelltreeforum"


----------



## toxapex (Mar 21, 2015)

I call the forum TBT and currency tbt. Anyways, it personally doesn't matter to me what acronym people use, since it's easy enough to infer from context whether someone is referencing the forum or the currency.


----------

